# pusher on compact tractor



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Has anyone used 4' - 5' pushers on compact tractors? 
I am considering using a pusher on a tractor about 30HP and wondering how it would do with a small pusher. 
I have a few sites where I think this might be the best option on walks.
From what I've seen, a 30HP tractor should be able to handle up to a 6' pusher.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Pusher on walks could be a pita if you can't outlet it somewhere to unload... If they're short runs may work...


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

EWSplow said:


> Has anyone used 4' - 5' pushers on compact tractors?
> I am considering using a pusher on a tractor about 30HP and wondering how it would do with a small pusher.
> I have a few sites where I think this might be the best option on walks.
> From what I've seen, a 30HP tractor should be able to handle up to a 6' pusher.


Mark posted one on Craiglist finds page.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Pusher on walks could be a pita if you can't outlet it somewhere to unload... If they're short runs may work...


That's the problem on one, 240' and at best 120' to an outlet. Blower might not work, because there's a fence on one side and a building on the other. Thought a pusher might work for lighter stuff, 2" or less.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Mark posted one on Craiglist finds page.


I saw that. I'm only interested if those extra skins come with it:laugh:


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

EWSplow said:


> That's the problem on one, 240' and at best 120' to an outlet. Blower might not work, because there's a fence on one side and a building on the other. Thought a pusher might work for lighter stuff, 2" or less.


What about a broom?


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

BossPlow2010 said:


> What about a broom?


I think the snow would build up quite a bit in 120'.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

EWSplow said:


> I think the snow would build up quite a bit in 120'.


Oh, I thought there was some space between the fence and the sidewalk.
Nvm...


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Oh, I thought there was some space between the fence and the sidewalk.
> Nvm...


I really don't know. I'm working from a site plan on the one in question The building won't be built until next spring. It looks like maybe a foot between the walk and fence.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

I'm in the process of building a pusher. Here's my inspiration:
https://www.countryliving.com/life/...referrer=https://www.google.com&amp_tf=From%2


----------



## grnleafgrnscape (Nov 30, 2013)

Whats on other side of the fence?


----------



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

grnleafgrnscape said:


> Whats on other side of the fence?


Exactly hopefully can blow over the fence..


----------



## grnleafgrnscape (Nov 30, 2013)

Wing light stuff to side and then blow over when enough or heavy snow


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

grnleafgrnscape said:


> Whats on other side of the fence?


I think a vacant lot. I'm hoping we can blow through the fence, but technically, we'd be blowing onto someone else's property. Also, I have no idea how long it would be vacant.
No contract yet. I just gave them budget numbers. Its a current client who will be moving into a new facility next summer. All I have to work with is a site plan until its built.
I'm just considering options.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Would a fixed V like seen on the mighty Walter with 100% traction but with urethane edges do the job?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Why can't you blow forward into your own path until you get to the end?
I've had to teach town guys that you don't always have to blow to the side, especially if you're just crossing my aprons. Blow it forward and pick it up again...heavy snows will take you longer but that's true for everything...


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Mr.Markus said:


> Why can't you blow forward into your own path until you get to the end?
> I've had to teach town guys that you don't always have to blow to the side, especially if you're just crossing my aprons. Blow it forward and pick it up again...heavy snows will take you longer but that's true for everything...


I've done that in tight spots. Takes a long time.
I figured that's what would happen in heavy stuff. 
Just wanted to know if a 30hp tractor could push a 5' pusher on a 1-2" snow.


----------



## grnleafgrnscape (Nov 30, 2013)

Yes


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

grnleafgrnscape said:


> Yes


Thank you. 
I'll admit if everyone saw this site all of the other posts are helpful too.
One walk would be pushed off onto the drive and the other side of the building is tight to the fence. 
I was hoping a pusher would work so the sidewalk guys could clean up everything and wouldn't have to have a plow truck return to push the drive off after the walks are done. 
I have a couple other properties where I think the small pusher would be a good option too.


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

EWSplow said:


> I've done that in tight spots. Takes a long time.
> I figured that's what would happen in heavy stuff.
> Just wanted to know if a 30hp tractor could push a 5' pusher on a 1-2" snow.


I think the HP is irrelevant. It's going to be the weight (traction) that allows you to push. The HP will just determine how fast you can do it.

You can get garden tractors that have 30 hp that won't do much because they will spin tires.

Conversely, my brother's old (early 1980s) G274 bolens (really an Iseki 2704) only has 27 hp, but with filled tires and 4wd will pull stumps easily. He's used it to pull pickups and SUVs out of ditches when they get ice in VA.


----------



## grnleafgrnscape (Nov 30, 2013)

You are correct. Weight is your limiting factor. I was assuming like a Deere 2032 size, and wouldnt be a problem.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Aerospace Eng said:


> I think the HP is irrelevant. It's going to be the weight (traction) that allows you to push. The HP will just determine how fast you can do it.
> 
> You can get garden tractors that have 30 hp that won't do much because they will spin tires.
> 
> Conversely, my brother's old (early 1980s) G274 bolens (really an Iseki 2704) only has 27 hp, but with filled tires and 4wd will pull stumps easily. He's used it to pull pickups and SUVs out of ditches when they get ice in VA.


Agreed. Traction. I just used 30 HP as a ballpark. 
For most practical for an all around tractor I need it to be less than 4' wide. I think the max HP on anything this size is 30, or under. 
I've seen the bolens iseki tractors. 
I've got plenty of time. Just wanted some opinions in case I find a good deal on a tractor that fits my other needs: loader, 4wd, hydro, power steering. A cab would be nice too. Not air cooled.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

I 


grnleafgrnscape said:


> You are correct. Weight is your limiting factor. I was assuming like a Deere 2032 size, and wouldnt be a problem.


I've recently seen a JD 750 and JD425 in my budget.


----------



## gcbailey (Jan 26, 2014)

Here's an idea..... I like our Kubotas but they are notoriously light weight. They are great for turf compaction issues but not enough @ss end to do a lot else until you get to the L grand series. FWIW we have our rears fluid filled also have 180lbs of wheel weights on each side. That makes them "decent".

As others have said, HP is negligent, weight is where it's at. My old 10hp Farmall Cub can "out push" a modern 30hp Kubota B.


----------



## grnleafgrnscape (Nov 30, 2013)

I built a 50" rubber edged pusher for my 2032 and now on my 2038 and works just. If heavy snow you might have to work your way back to push it all out.
Also used it on friends 2520 and handled it just fine.
Rubber doesn't tear up the grass either
I also have a snowblower hanging on the back usually, so have some added weight and on my walks I can blow it if need be and then scrape down


----------



## grnleafgrnscape (Nov 30, 2013)

Not going to push much for any distance with a 425
I don't believe 50 series is hydro. Think 55 series starts hydro


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

grnleafgrnscape said:


> Not going to push much for any distance with a 425
> I don't believe 50 series is hydro. Think 55 series starts hydro


Good info. 
I can't remember what I saw exactly. I usually look up the specs when I see something. 
I'd probably build the pusher as well.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

70s- 80s stuff is nice heavy built. I still have 3 kubotas from that generation.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I think that 4wd, wheel weights, and filled tires might be the answer for a mower with a pusher.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Philbilly2 said:


> I think that 4wd, wheel weights, and filled tires might be the answer for a mower with a pusher.


See, @Philbilly2 knows I'm a cheapskate. :laugh:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Shows a little bit of their Deere's with pushers and Ventracs.

Tanger was stupid for not heating their walks.

I'd rather shoot myself than have that contract.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Tanger was stupid for not heating their walks.


Heating sidewalks doesn't work...  thought we have been threw this...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

EWSplow said:


> I
> 
> I've recently seen a JD 750 and JD425 in my budget.


I don't think a 425 is going to have enough a$$ to push a box.

750 I would think could get it done if you can find one with front wheel assist.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2 said:


> Heating sidewalks doesn't work...  thought we have been threw this...


SKW...


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Philbilly2 said:


> Heating sidewalks doesn't work...  thought we have been threw this...


Don't forget, rock salt lowers the temperature of the sidewalk...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Shows a little bit of their Deere's with pushers and Ventracs.
> 
> Tanger was stupid for not heating their walks.
> 
> I'd rather shoot myself than have that contract.


Don't get me wrong...I think they did a great job of "engineering" that project. It just isn't anything I would want to consider. I have more than enough headaches.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Impressive to say the least, but your right, more headaches then I'd want.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Cant tell if they talk like they are very patient...or like the Snell's from Ozark...


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Don't get me wrong...I think they did a great job of "engineering" that project. It just isn't anything I would want to consider. I have more than enough headaches.


I was involved with a similar operation once, as a sub. Only did a little plowing, but spread tons of salt. I usually got there just as they were finishing.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Don't get me wrong...I think they did a great job of "engineering" that project. It just isn't anything I would want to consider. I have more than enough headaches.


For the right price you can buy alot of Advil and Bush Latte's... Is that who Eric works for..?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ajlawn1 said:


> For the right price you can buy alot of Advil and Bush Latte's... Is that who Eric works for..?


Yes? They lost the hospital where he was doing a lot of work, but I assume he still is.

Not enough.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Shows a little bit of their Deere's with pushers and Ventracs.
> 
> Tanger was stupid for not heating their walks.
> 
> I'd rather shoot myself than have that contract.


I'm working on getting this contract for you...


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

This was about the limit for what my 1025r could handle for weight. I think I might cut that top section above the braces off to lighten it up . I got it at an auction for $400, brand new with bad paint. The JDQH/ bobcat QT adapter was more $. I am only keeping it as a back up to the new pusher. If it breaks down.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Defcon 5 said:


> I'm working on getting this contract for you...


That's cute...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> I'm working on getting this contract for you...


I'm bizzie...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

https://grandrapids.craigslist.org/grq/d/hla-snow-pushers-john-deere/6755426029.html


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> https://grandrapids.craigslist.org/grq/d/hla-snow-pushers-john-deere/6755426029.html


Kalamazoo has upped it's game...


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

Mark Oomkes said:


> https://grandrapids.craigslist.org/grq/d/hla-snow-pushers-john-deere/6755426029.html


Those are nice, and so is the price.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

jonniesmooth said:


> Those are nice, and so is the price.


Price isn't bad considering what you're getting compared to a ATV/UTV plow and what a OEM plough from JD/Bota gets.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF said:


> Price isn't bad considering what you're getting compared to a ATV/UTV plow and what a OEM plough from JD/Bota gets.


Or a couple plastic drums cut in half...


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Or a couple plastic drums cut in half...


That would be considered a "theme plough" mulch like a MeyWestern


----------

